# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL > MongoDB >  اتصال به MongoDB در NetBeans

## frzane

سلام من پلاگین NBmongo رو نصب کردم تا به mongodb متصل بشم اما این خطا رو  دریافت میکنم اشتباهم کجاست؟ اصلا چجوری با NBmongo میشه به mongodb متصل  شد؟

----------

